# Gold coast australia



## SAY IT LOUD (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi All just curious to see how many members are on the gold coast like me as it would be good to converse with you all. Cheers:yay2:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Although I don't live there, I wish I did. I was there a couple years ago on a holiday, we drove from Brisbane to Carins. What a beautiful country!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I don't think there is anyone else on here from the Gold Coast...

It is a very nice spot...I used to go down there every Saturday night from Brisbane, to visit the Casino!! :whistling: :R


----------



## SAY IT LOUD (Jun 24, 2008)

My uncle was a pro wrestler 10 years ago and frequently had tournaments in Canada the pictures he used to show me were amazing. To this day I can’t wait for me and the mrs to visit.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

SAY IT LOUD said:


> My uncle was a pro wrestler 10 years ago and frequently had tournaments in Canada the pictures he used to show me were amazing. To this day I can’t wait for me and the mrs to visit.


Thats how it always is, "the grass is always greener" I think we just get used to the area where we live in and forget how nice it really is. I've always wanted to visit Australia but its so expensive to fly there.


----------

